# Bearded Dragon



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just got a Beardie, what do you guys think, right now his shedding but has great color.


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

nice looking lizard


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha nice, I always wanted to get one but their pretty hard to keep.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thats a beautiful beardie... i'm so jealous!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

she's a cute little thing, do you know how old she is?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Lookin GOOD


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats a big one..gl wit him/her


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> thats a big one..gl wit him/her


Actually, he looks like he could use some bulking up. A nice fat tail and "drumstick" back legs are signs of good weight.

I also don't advise using that substrate with Beardies...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice beard, how big is he?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dont have this guy anymore, thanks for replys


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Dont have this guy anymore, thanks for replys


What happened?


----------

